# Shorts Tunnels Rochester 13/01/08



## cookiebizkit (Jan 23, 2008)

after waking up at stupid o'clock in the morning Me,Torchman,luke106 met up with Silverhatch and Firefly.

but the site was absoulty huge i thought it would be like couldson but i was very mistaken.
when i was down there that is what used to be the following Shorts Brothers Seaplane Works, Air Raid Shelter and Machinery Work Shop. 

anyway here at the pics hope you enjoy



































































and then one of me


----------



## King Al (Jan 23, 2008)

Fantastic! Super pics love that mean looking thing in pic 7 Next time i'm heading over that way i gotta see this


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 23, 2008)

Really nice, reminds me of St James Tunnel in Sydney.

S


----------



## smileysal (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice. Like the two corridor shot, and the cog type thing in pic 6 i think it is. Is there anymore paperwork around? Would like to see this sometime, If i ever get down to Kent lol.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## cookiebizkit (Jan 23, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Very nice. Like the two corridor shot, and the cog type thing in pic 6 i think it is. Is there anymore paperwork around? Would like to see this sometime, If i ever get down to Kent lol.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal




yeah there is so much paperwork around there and i mean loads and if you can get down there do it.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 23, 2008)

ooooooooooh thanks, will have to see if the family want to go to kent instead of cornwall for the holidays  

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 23, 2008)

Fantastic explore. I'm amazed at how almost pristine it still is. Me too re the funky wheel and knobbly thing...great pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice one! Well done on lighting it so well! Would love to have a shufty down there!


----------



## Ratters (Jan 23, 2008)

well executed pics  the place looks huge!!


----------



## j3bu (Jan 24, 2008)

What a great explore! this place looks fantastic.

Photos arn't too shabby either


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jan 24, 2008)

Lovely stuff, ace brickwork.


----------

